# Neuter or Chemical Implant



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi, We are unsure as to wether to get Cooper Neutered or go with the chemical implant, Has anyone gone done the implant route??


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

never heard of it but I think Scooby could do with something he's like a love struck teenager when ever he sees a bitch, its bum in air front legs splayed and he cries then runs round in circles !!!!!! it really is funny to watch.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi,
Apparently lasts for 6 months, thus giving you option to breed. But still feeling the benefits of not being a teenager in love, or just going for every leg in sight!!! Usually my fav jeans!!!!!!!


----------

